# Really? People do this????



## JohnT (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, So who is up for this??? 

http://philly.thedrinknation.com/ar...yone-Now-Theres-an-All-Nude-Wine-Festival-Too#

To be honest, not me. Why, with a body like mine I could donate it to science fiction..


----------



## cooldood (Aug 1, 2014)

Who's *UP* for this?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 1, 2014)

John if that is the one in the Pocono's, I got an invitation to pour our wines there last year (clothing optional). I thought it was pretty hilarious. We didn't go.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 1, 2014)

cooldood said:


> Who's *UP* for this?



From what I understand, it could be a real downer.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 1, 2014)

cooldood said:


> Who's *UP* for this?


 

Oh, you picked up on that one, huh?


Dan, 
I believe that it is in the Poconos. 

It could be interesting though, only where would you keep your corkscrew (no pockets)?


----------



## dralarms (Aug 1, 2014)

That's one weiner roast I won't be attending.


----------



## berrycrush (Aug 1, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Ok, So who is up for this???
> 
> http://philly.thedrinknation.com/ar...yone-Now-Theres-an-All-Nude-Wine-Festival-Too#
> 
> To be honest, not me. Why, with a body like mine I could donate it to science fiction..



It's not how you look but how you feel that counts.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 1, 2014)

berrycrush said:


> It's not how you look but how you feel that counts.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oShTJ90fC34[/ame]


----------



## jojabri (Aug 1, 2014)

Perhaps I'm a bit of a free spirit, but I'd do it. In fact going to a nudist colony or something of the like is on my 'bucket list.'

Though I seriously doubt the majority of the patronage is as fit as the advertisement leads you to believe.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 1, 2014)

here is the flyer...


----------



## Tom_S (Aug 1, 2014)

How do you find a blind man in a nudist camp?

It isn't hard.


----------



## maurtis (Aug 1, 2014)

Tom_S said:


> How do you find a blind man in a nudist camp?
> 
> It isn't hard.



Bwaahaaaaaaa!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm going. 

Yeah, I said it. 
































No, I wasn't serious.


----------



## roger80465 (Aug 1, 2014)

Several years ago, we took our first cruise. For those who have not had the pleasure of a cruise, the cruise director offers a talk on the day before going to a port to explain more about what the island is known for and more about shopping on the island.

Well, before going to St Martin, she explained that there is a famous beach there called Orient Beach, which is clothing optional. She warned us that, if we expected to see models and hard bodies on the beach, we might well be disappointed. Instead of models, think footprints and nipple tracks. Makes me laugh even after 15 years.


----------



## jojabri (Aug 2, 2014)

roger80465 said:


> Several years ago, we took our first cruise. For those who have not had the pleasure of a cruise, the cruise director offers a talk on the day before going to a port to explain more about what the island is known for and more about shopping on the island.
> 
> Well, before going to St Martin, she explained that there is a famous beach there called Orient Beach, which is clothing optional. She warned us that, if we expected to see models and hard bodies on the beach, we might well be disappointed. Instead of models, think footprints and nipple tracks. Makes me laugh even after 15 years.



That reminds me if when I was 16 and we went to this beach at Sanibel Island, just a bit west of Ft Meyers, FL. My older brother was flirting with these foreign gals, but getting nowhere. After a while he gave up and decided to take in some sun and nap on the beach.

We didn't know it was a clothing optional beach, and didn't notice til after 'the incident' occurred. The two girls came out of a bushy area in all of the good lord's glory, walked close enough to him to kick a small amount of sand into his hair and proceeded to the cabana. 

He never noticed... just kept napping.

When we saw this happen we looked over to where they walked from, and sure enough, there were a bunch of nekkies just past the brush barrier. We later on found out they were Portuguese folks on vacation.

I still like to poke fun at my brother who was a hormonal 19 year old who didn't see what passed right over his head.


----------



## Scott (Aug 4, 2014)

Tom_S said:


> How do you find a blind man in a nudist camp?
> 
> It isn't hard.


 





How do you tell the most popular man?

The one who can carry two cups of coffee and a dozen doughnuts!


----------



## Duster (Aug 4, 2014)

All I got to say is if I attended Green Peace would be there trying to get me back in the water!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------

